
Next Cash for Clunkers: Appliances, Computers, Landline Phones and TVs - noheartanthony
http://trueslant.com/dianemermigas/2009/08/25/next-cash-for-clunkers-appliances-computers-landline-phones-and-tvs/
======
byoung2
The electric companies have long offered rebates for buying Energy Star
appliances. It would be nice to see a cash for incandescent light bulbs
program catch on nationwide, though.

